# Free Online Scrub Patterns?



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey all,

Just wondering if anyone knows of any websites with free printable scrub patterns?

Thanks!!

Rean


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I dont know but this is what I did to make scrubs. I had a pair that I really liked and fit well. I used a seam ripper and took them apart to use as a pattern. I did the same thing with a jacket too. I wrote down how they were put together so I wouldnt forget. Hope that helps.


----------

